# Kultura > Muzika shqiptare > Muzika botërore >  Litfiba

## Leila

Litfiba eshte nje bande nga Florence e Italise. U ndane ne 1999. Kenga ime e preferuar prej tyre qendron "Vivere il mio tempo." Me shume nga biografia e tyre pres nga forumistat qe i njohin ose qe dijne italisht.

*Vivere Il Mio Tempo*

Ti farei volare sulle onde 
Sulla vita come un'altalena 
E parlare pure con i pesci 
Come una sirena 
Ti vorrei insegnare l'equilibrio 
Sopra un mare che è sempre tempesta 
Per vivere il tuo tempo 
E starci bene dentro 
Se ridi ora sorridi 
Questo gioco è un gioco di equilibrio 
Devi solo farci un po' la mano perché 
Stare nel mio tempo è viverlo da dentro 
Sorridi ora 
Ti direi "hai ancora voglia di nuotare in questo mare?" 
Aspettiamo l'aurora quando i più bei frutti saranno di tutti 
Ti farei volare sulle onde 
Sopra un mare che è sempre tempesta perché 
Vivere il tuo tempo 
È un equilibrio dentro 
Sorridi ora 
Ti direi "hai ancora voglia di nuotare in questo mare?" 
Aspettiamo l'aurora quando i più bei frutti saranno di tutti 
Ti direi "hai ancora voglia di nuotare in questo mare?" 
Aspettiamo l'aurora quando i più bei frutti saranno di tutti

----------


## IL__SANTO

Leila duke qene se dhe une i kam degjuar por nuk di shume rreth historis se tyre por di vetem emrin e solistit:Piero Pelu.Nqs te intereesojne kam Mp3 te gjithe albumet e tyre me shkruaj ne adresen :ngerdheshje: eni_2_@hotmail.com.hajde ja kalofsh mire dhe kenga me e bukur eshte Regina di Cuori

----------


## FTN_2004

Leila, pershendetje,

 Un kam qene shum fan i ketyre Litfibave dikur, (97-00) kur isha shume i fiksum mbase muzikes italiane per disa arsye te errta der tani. Kam akoma nja 5-6 cd te tyre, me shume jane kenge te fillimeve, nga vitet 80 me duket. PO kam kohe qe nuk i degjoj. Here pas here perpiqem po nuk me shijojne me si dikur  :buzeqeshje:  Kete Vivere il mio tempo kisha nja 5 vjet qe e kisha harru me thene te drejten. Albumi i fundit me Piero Pelu eshte hsume pop aspak rock. Kenga ime e preferuar do te thoja eshte Eroi Nel Vento nga albumi i pare me duket. Nje gje e kam vene re kur degjon shume muzike rock angleze ose amerikane do vesh re qe shume nga rockstaret italiane frymezon ose imitojne ata. Prandaj nuk me terheq shume muzika italiane. Ndonje mendim nga ndonje fans ketu ????

----------


## swat

Vallai nga Piero Pelu me pelqen Toroloko 
kenge e papame  :perqeshje:  ene pse kam vite pa e degjuar 
por edhe kenga Il mio Corpo che Cambia eshte e bukur 
kaq kisha une

----------


## Leila

Qenka safe te them se Litfiba qenka bande vetem per cuna se s'po shoh vajze tjeter te kjo tema  :buzeqeshje:  FTN, good point! Sex Pistols, Violent Femmes, etj. jane creme de la creme, mgjs s'me ka rastitur te shoh ndo nje kopjim themelor (madje ne fillim fare tallnin kengetarin e Violent Femmes per zerin e vet high-pitched, e me pas filluan ta kopjonin edhe ate). Tek tuk kane dicka te perbashket, huazojne dicka nga nj-tj, i japin publikut versionin e vet dhe tek e fundit nuk e kam problem te degjoj bandat me pak famoze qe mund te kene kopjuar nga te tjere. Me intereson te degjoj te gjitha versionet e ndo nje kenge te famshme, si psh dicka si "Je ne quitte pas" apo "Heaven Is The Place On Earth" qe e kendonte Belinda Carlisle dhe e degjova ta kendonte edhe Eneida Tarifa (fantastike!) Me pas, vendosin fansat se cili eshte me i mire, kopjuesi apo origjinali, se ja qellon qe ka kopjues qe o nene o nene... they put the rest to shame  :buzeqeshje: 

Ju pershendes te gjitheve me *Eroe Nel Vento*  :shkelje syri: 

Guerre di eroi
Tradite senza pieta`
E svanite nei secoli
Scatti ai nervi e sensi che
Le ombre dei sogni scuotono
Spazza vento e porta via
Il bambino che gioca con il mare
Non saro` eroe
Non sarei stato mai
Tradire e fuggire
E' il ricordo che restera`
Eroe nel vento
E' la noia che scava dentro me
Eroe nel vento
Nel vento
Eroe nel vento
E' la noia che scava dentro me
Non saro` eroe
Non sarei stato mai
Sono sempre fuggito
Senza piu` traccia di me
Eroe nel vento
E' la noia che scava dentro me
Eroe nel vento
Solo noia che scava dentro me
Oh, oh!
Tradire e fuggire!
Eroe nel vento
E' la noia che scava dentro me
Eroe nel vento
Solo noia che scava dentro me
Eroe nel vento
Solo noia che scava dentro me
Eroe nel vento
Solo noia che scava dentro me

----------


## romeoOOO

Kjo eshte kenge shume e bukur! Qe heren e pare qe e degjova me pelqeu jashte mase, dhe do jua keshilloja!  :shkelje syri: 


*Artist: Litfiba 
Song: Lacio Drom* 



La strada dove finisce
Senza piedi userÃ² le mani mani
Fino alla pista che non esiste
La cavalcherÃ² su venti ed uragani 

Uh-uh Uh-uh

Regina di periferia
Con gli occhi della rabbia e dell'arcobaleno
Che non conoscono la destinazione
E che mi dicono "Buon viaggio Lacio Drom!"

Uh-uh Ti porterÃ² 
Uh-uh
Uh-uh Ti prenderÃ²

La strada che non ha strisce
SarÃ  la rotta sotto questa luna
Coi suoi problemi, coi suoi compromessi
E che ogni volta non ritrovi mai la stessa

Uh-uh Ci porterÃ  
Uh-uh Zingara
Uh-uh Ti porterÃ²

Ti porterÃ² nei posti dove c'Ã¨ del buon vino
E festa festa fino al mattino
Sirena con due occhi grandi come la fame
Balla balla e poi lasciamo qui
Qui o lÃ¬
Uh Lacio Drom

La strada che non finisce mai
Senza piedi userÃ² le mie mani
E tutta l'arte di un equilibrista
Per trovare un altro mondo per noi due
Noi due

E faccia a faccia con la porta della paura
Senza lacci, senza cintura
Sirena con due occhi grandi come la fame
Guarda guarda io sarÃ² laggiÃ¹

Ti porterÃ² nei posti dove c'Ã¨ del buon vino
E festa festa fino al mattino
Sirena con due occhi grandi come la fame
Balla balla e poi lasciamo qui
Qui o lÃ¬
Uh Lacio Drom
Uh uh uh uh

E festa festa
Fai festa festa
Fai festa festa festa festa
Nella tua testa

Uh Qui o lÃ¬
Uh Lacio Drom
Uh uh uh uh

----------

